# new pit project for 2cool cookoff



## MarshJr.

Check out this pit that I bought last night, it's a monster
Plan on doing a lot of grinding and sand blasting to make it nice, weld on some accessories and put it all on a big trailer for the 2cool cookoff in march
Remember it now because its what will be beating yall that enter that cook off


----------



## Weather Or Knott

Don't get nervous


----------



## Whiskey Girl

I here ya smack'n . . . wg


----------



## El Carnicero

I am pisssing myelf as we speak Mr. BBQ Sauce man!


----------



## 24Buds

I checked that sucker out on Craigslist I think. Thats a big pit. Can I eat off it?


----------



## Gilbert

I think you got to know how to cook first before you scare anyone with the size of your pit.


----------



## Rusty S

That better not be my propane tank, I might have to pay you a late night visit. rs


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Nice Brett...but me and Gilbert will be making a sabotage run on it at 0500. What taste better a creosote telephone pole, or used cat litter? 
Hey I almost got that trailer finished! LOL


----------



## reeltimer

Nice find MarshJr but good luck on the beating your self up or were you talking about beating us!lol


----------



## flashlight

Man, thats a heck of a firebox on it. You could put a cord of wood in that thing!


----------



## MR. L.

I like the dampener on the fire box


----------



## Rusty S

reeltimer said:


> Nice find MarshJr but good luck on the beating your self up or were you talking about beating us!lol


No Donkey to kiss? Go vote on a kitchen or something. rs


----------



## MEGABITE

That's a biggun alright!


----------



## Mr. Breeze

I'm thinkin' a whole buffalo might fit in that thang. LOL Gonna need a trailer just for the wood.


----------



## MarshJr.

started working on the pit
first on list, make it functional...whoever designed this thing was a retard..
added smoke stacks and inprocess of adding fire box door and air intakes
added tuning plates to spread heat out (to be welded after testing)
added rails for pull out shelves
did alot of grinding on the welds, I think a monkey with a harbor freight welder must of welded this thing up
its going to be a bad boy though after alot of work


----------



## WestEndAngler

Looking good. We will have two pits this year


----------



## MarshJr.

removed the goose neck from car hauler trailer (freebie), welded on normal hitch from a wire spool carrier (also freebie) so took two unusable trailers and made a super trailer

(btw, im willing to trade something for either the goose neck front end or the super heavy duty axle off that wire spool carrier if anyone has something i can use for this bbq trailer)

got Mr. BIG mounted on the trailer, got the cowboy cooker mounted and the started on the roofline


----------



## RB II

Looks great. Ya might wanna consider puttin somethin over that hole in the middle of the trailer, ya know, considering the adult beverages and all. That could leave a mark!
BTW, the heat plates work great. Add some SS pans with water on top of the heat plates and some cut up citrus fruit and the briskets will be very moist.


----------



## Trucc2

we have the metal to patch the center, time is the only factor. The entire trailer will be boxed in and have swing out doors by the time of the 2cool cook off.


----------



## MarshJr.

yea the baffle plates evened out the temperture in the two horizontals within about 25 degrees, thats good enough for me

we definalty have a lot more work on this thing, so it will change alot before its done....there is no question about not having a middle welded in, but we are debating wether todo it solid or expanded metal...or a combination of both



HydraSports said:


> Looks great. Ya might wanna consider puttin somethin over that hole in the middle of the trailer, ya know, considering the adult beverages and all. That could leave a mark!
> BTW, the heat plates work great. Add some SS pans with water on top of the heat plates and some cut up citrus fruit and the briskets will be very moist.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Can't wait to see it~ . . . . still waiting on my .25 inch plate  . . . wg


----------



## RB II

MarshJr. said:


> yea the baffle plates evened out the temperture in the two horizontals within about 25 degrees, thats good enough for me
> 
> we definalty have a lot more work on this thing, so it will change alot before its done....there is no question about not having a middle welded in, but we are debating wether todo it solid or expanded metal...or a combination of both


Just kidding about the trailer, I knew you had a plan to put something there. We had a similar pit with the heat plate baffles and it worked great. Are you going to put them in continuous or with the space between them. Ours was continuous, it made the smoke travel back over the top of the meat to the stacks. I think it allowed for holding more smoke in the pit without having the temp rise or messing with the fire all the time.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

That's just pit-full plane old pit-full - I wanna see that PIT-FULL !!!!!!!!

:work::work::dance::walkingsm:bounce::bounce::bounce:


Way too cool Bret...


----------



## MarshJr.

Got the floor plates cut, roof framed out...last pic is not good, but the roof is on


----------



## Weather Or Knott

We have some work to do before we take the gold at the 2cool cook-off


----------



## MarshJr.

got a little work done on the pit over the weekend, new handles, new intake....roof and lights installed

oh, and I got your plate cut



Whiskey Girl said:


> Can't wait to see it~ . . . . still waiting on my .25 inch plate  . . . wg


----------



## MEGABITE

Lookin good!


----------



## bassmaster2004

Well take your time because it doesn't look like we having a cookoff anymore.


----------



## El Carnicero

Dude that thing is coming around! After seeing other pics of yalls work I had no doubt it was gonna turn out nice!


----------



## MarshJr.

thanks for the good words....I cant wait till its done, its going to be a cooking machine


new shelf installed last night


----------



## TheBigPitMan

not tryin to bragg or nothin but you aughtta go look at mine theres a post on a big pit not for sale yet its a little bigger than yours im 17 buildin this for a school project myself and you may get some ideas from mine


----------



## cody p

Yes pitman your bragging.


----------



## MarshJr.

*project comeback*

its about time we start back on this pit project

Team marsh is cooking for a charity fundraiser on october 22 and 23 at the dempseys bar in league city (ill put a post on TTMB) so we need the big pit

got the open face grill done, ready for fajitas, steaks and burgers

got the hidden door/trash barrel done last night

next step is countertops and shelves in cabinets


----------



## RB II

That trash barrel idea is genius. I am gonna use that, but maybe modify to hold a plastic barrel vs the metal. Very nice workmanship.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Marsh, that is one heck of a project!!! Lookin' really great!!!


----------



## MarshJr.

got some paint on it and counter tops done
still quite a bit to do still but it will be ready enough for our fundraiser this weekend


----------



## Bearkat2004

looks great!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

That thing is sick Brett! Awesome job!


----------



## MarshJr.

Thanks, its been alot of work
lets just hope it cooks good



Haute Pursuit said:


> That thing is sick Brett! Awesome job!


----------



## Whiskey Girl

WOW!!! You've out done yourself Brett . . . . ok. . . so . . . can I have the small pit? :biggrin: . . . wg


----------



## aredhead

I have six high round stacks on my pit... I call it " My Big Organ"


----------



## Too Tall

Nice looking rig MarshJr. 

One question on the skirting. Do you have enough jack to get the rig high enough to get the tire out from behind the skirt? There may be room, can't tell from the picture, but it looks like it might be an issue to me.


----------



## Weather Or Knott

Too Tall,
Those pics were taken before we cut the fenders out.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

That new pit is bad-arse! Good seeing you guys again and the Que was excellent!


----------

